# Mario Pender arrested...



## alphachief (May 7, 2016)

Another idiot!

https://floridastate.n.rivals.com/n...u-football-basketball-baseball-and-recruiting


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2016)

ThugU


----------



## alphachief (May 7, 2016)

https://floridastate.n.rivals.com/news/pender-dismissed-following-arrest-on-domestic-violence-charge

He's gone for good.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2016)

alphachief said:


> https://floridastate.n.rivals.com/news/pender-dismissed-following-arrest-on-domestic-violence-charge
> 
> He's gone for good.



Good move


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2016)

Nobody can control the players after they get there anymore.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Nobody can control the players after they get there anymore.



Nope! Can't baby sit them 24/7.


----------



## walukabuck (May 8, 2016)

Once your rap sheet is longer than your yards gained they'll let you go. Non-starter not named Dalvin cook. He was expendable to the weasel known as Jimbo.


----------



## alphachief (May 8, 2016)

walukabuck said:


> Once your rap sheet is longer than your yards gained they'll let you go. Non-starter not named Dalvin cook. He was expendable to the weasel known as Jimbo.



Thats Mr. Jimbo Fisher to you fans of third world teams.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 8, 2016)

some things never change


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2016)

Not a starter so nothing to see here...

I think FSU is trying to take over the #1 spot for Women abuse from the Vols..


----------



## tjl1388 (May 8, 2016)

Not a starter?

Nothing to see here, move along. 

Just another day in Trailorhassee


----------



## Matthew6 (May 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not a starter so nothing to see here...
> 
> I think FSU is trying to take over the #1 spot for Women abuse from the Vols..



yep. just when the vols were poised to take the lead. 
again, some things never change.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 8, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## bullgator (May 8, 2016)

Deep @ position= expendable


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 8, 2016)

Criminoles
It just sticks don't it


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> not a starter?
> 
> Nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> Just another day in trailorhassee




this!!


----------



## Horns (May 9, 2016)

Plot thickens...

http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/Disturbing-details-published-of-Mario-Pender-arrest-45238355


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Another FSU idiot!



Fixed it for you!

And idiot is putting it lightly..


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 9, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Deep @ position= expendable



Not that deep, actually.  This basically leaves us with Cook, Patrick, and Green (db last year).  Pender is an exceptional talent.  Injuries and grades have kept him off the field since getting to FSU.

The difference between Pender's situation and Cook's?  The police actually walked in and saw Pender choking his girlfriend.  Jimbo doesn't back players he knows is guilty.  See Dent, Greg.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not that deep, actually.  This basically leaves us with Cook, Patrick, and Green (db last year).  Pender is an exceptional talent.  Injuries and grades have kept him off the field since getting to FSU.
> 
> The difference between Pender's situation and Cook's?  The police actually walked in and saw Pender choking his girlfriend.  Jimbo doesn't back players he knows is guilty.  See Dent, Greg.



Quote of the day!!!

That's the biggest load of bull I will see today and I've been hanging in the Political forum!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Quote of the day!!!
> 
> That's the biggest load of bull I will see today and I've been hanging in the Political forum!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Quote of the day!!!
> 
> That's the biggest load of bull I will see today and I've been hanging in the Political forum!!



Best one since, "We're Back!!!!".


----------



## alphachief (May 9, 2016)

http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...sted-college-football-teams-in-america-081815


Not that #10 is anything to be proud of...but you UF and UGA guys are freaking delusional.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2016)

alphachief said:


> http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...sted-college-football-teams-in-america-081815
> 
> 
> Not that #10 is anything to be proud of...but you UF and UGA guys are freaking delusional.



You should really read what you quote... 

Under FSU... 



> Imagine what FSU's arrest rate would be if Tallahassee police actually arrested football players.


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> ThugU



Welcome to the Dark Side. Now, repeat after me - "Go Dawgs!, Go Dawgs!"


----------



## alphachief (May 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should really read what you quote...
> 
> Under FSU...



I was too busy laughing at what they wrote under UGA...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2016)

alphachief said:


> I was too busy laughing at what they wrote under UGA...



I saw that too and the 1st person that came to mind was Mark Richt! He's gone! What is FSU's excuse outside of the fact the TPD doesn't arrest starters and hasn't since before Jimbo..


----------



## alphachief (May 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I saw that too and the 1st person that came to mind was Mark Richt! He's gone! What is FSU's excuse outside of the fact the TPD doesn't arrest starters and hasn't since before Jimbo..



The good news is that Kirby will probably win you both titles...an SEC championship and the most arrests in the SEC!  You're players are such degenerates that even the saint Mark Richt couldn't keep them in line.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 9, 2016)

alphachief said:


> http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...sted-college-football-teams-in-america-081815
> 
> 
> Not that #10 is anything to be proud of...but you UF and UGA guys are freaking delusional.



That article was published last year on Aug. 18, 2015!  Serious question. How many arrests have y'all had since then?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> That article was published last year on Aug. 18, 2015!  Serious question. How many arrests have y'all had since then?



And how many were assault's towards women?


----------



## alphachief (May 9, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> That article was published last year on Aug. 18, 2015!  Serious question. How many arrests have y'all had since then?



Here's a better question...how many have you had?  You were on quite a run there for a few months.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 9, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Here's a better question...how many have you had?  You were on quite a run there for a few months.



We've had a few and most of the arrests were for minor things. I do not know exactly how many.


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2016)

alphachief said:


> The good news is that Kirby will probably win you both titles...an SEC championship and the most arrests in the SEC!  You're players are such degenerates that even the saint Mark Richt couldn't keep them in line.



FSU thugs do it and get away with it so why not Dawg thugs?

"When in Rome, do as the Romans do."


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> FSU thugs do it and get away with it so why not Dawg thugs?
> 
> "When in Rome, do as the Romans do."



Got to get to Rome, first.


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Got to get to Rome, first.



Why? Tally is only 4.5 hours away and it's the next best thing. Better thugs too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Why? Tally is only 4.5 hours away and it's the next best thing. Better thugs too.



And more bling.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2016)

Only difference in Athens and other SEC schools, is that the Athens police will arrest them and so far the coach has kicked them off the team.


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> And more bling.



Bling. You got to have quality thug bling.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Only difference in Athens and other SEC schools, is that the Athens police will arrest them and so far the coach has kicked them off the team.



Because there's nothing else for police in Athens to do, besides bust college kids for being college kids.  Outside of football, it's a good problem to have.


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Because there's nothing else for police in Athens to do, besides bust college kids for being college kids.  Outside of football, it's a good problem to have.



Athens/Clarke Co. PD has plenty to do. The campus cops shove all their dirty work off on the real PoPo.


----------



## Big7 (May 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side. Now, repeat after me - "Go Dawgs!, Go Dawgs!"



If you went to private screwl with Vince's son Daniel,
you wouldn't be hollerin' that! 
(I know you were just playing cause' of all the 's)
He was a nice guy and we were friends. 
My dad took him on his first hunting trip when we were kids. 
One can only take so much "go dawgs". I had enough to last me a lifetime.
So much so, I "converted" to a GT fan and wore GT stuff to screwl functions.  
Had to wear a uniform at screwl.....
 So did the girls and they were FINE! 

Who cares anyway? They ain't done nothing since
1980.. and Walker done most of that.

I know, I know, GT ain't done nothing either
since 1990..

At least that's a small 10 year "token" gap.

But to the topic.. ONE MORE TIME. DEMOGRAPHICS.
Look at those dreads. I'm fixin' to go buy me some.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> "Go Dawgs!, Go Dawgs!"



Also ThugU. 


Welcome to college football....we all be thuggin' it up.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good move



Hypocrite. Didnt say this when Jameis was raping, lying, and stealing.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Hypocrite. Didnt say this when Jameis was raping, lying, and stealing.



Nice catch


----------



## Silver Britches (May 11, 2016)

Big7 said:


> If you went to private screwl with Vince's son Daniel,
> you wouldn't be hollerin' that!
> (I know you were just playing cause' of all the 's)
> He was a nice guy and we were friends.
> ...



GO DAWGS! 



SpotandStalk said:


> Nice catch


----------

